
Show HN: Quantitative user research reveals useful UX observation on LinkedIn - vipul4vb
http://canvasflip.com/blog/index.php/2016/04/02/ux-insights-linkedin-app-prototype-canvasflip/
======
vipul4vb
Hey guys,

We have done a user research on LinkedIn App on 30 users across the globe,
giving them a task to "Create and share an update on LinkedIn."

Can you guess how much time and interactions does it take on LinkedIn app?

